# Melbourne: Where to live



## scarson75 (Feb 4, 2013)

Which areas of Melbourne would you recommend to live in?

Rental, stuff to do, safety, accessibility, all things I am interesting in hearing about. Also areas to avoid for the same reasons.

Me, the man and our two year old are hopefully moving to Melb in the not too distant and I am looking for opinions from people who have made the move or born and bred. 

Ta!


----------



## amor e fé (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi! We live in the flemington/Kensington area and it is great! Very close to the city and Central to everywhere else. So far have found it safe, but do not go out at night generally. We have an 8 year old and the schools here are good. Public transport makes it easy to get anywhere. Generally the closer to City you are the more expensive rent is. We got lucky, you can still find bargains. We moved here 5 months ago.

Good luck!


----------



## cheenz (Dec 17, 2013)

does anyone here live in MOE, VICTORIA??


----------



## DavidHawk (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi guys, 
I am looking for help about Sydney living.
Can anyone help me?
Waiting for your replies....


----------



## pep2386 (Nov 21, 2013)

hello guys, I wish I had some advice for where it is better to move to do the job bartender if sidney or Melbourne?? I'm a guy with experience as a bartender in Italy.
I hope to get advice .... thanks to all


----------



## KNJV (Jan 17, 2014)

We used to live on Sturt St, Southbank, really enjoyed it! Rode our bikes to work, max 10min to the city centre. Had the great markets in South Melbourne to go to, the Botanical Gardens to run around, even riding to St Kilda isn't that far! Also Albert Park for sports is really close.

If I will be lucky enough to get my visa granted, I think we would start looking around South Melbourne. A bit further away from Southbank, but more within the cosy residential part (maybe a garden..who knows!) and still on a very rideable distance from the city centre!


----------



## matheus.canela (Jan 18, 2014)

----------


----------



## Philip (Jan 2, 2011)

pep2386 said:


> hello guys, I wish I had some advice for where it is better to move to do the job bartender if sidney or Melbourne?? I'm a guy with experience as a bartender in Italy.
> I hope to get advice .... thanks to all


Not sure if Melbourne or Sydney would be better, but there is Lygon Street in Melbourne that has MANY Italian Restaurants: you actually being Italian might help you find something.


----------

